# Help identifying hydrovane



## Brad Hydrovane (5 mo ago)

Hi
Inherited a Hydrovane compressor from my late father.
He used it many a time for car painting and air tools.
I know its at least 20 - 30+ years old but was hoping to identify it and see if possible to get any parts for it as could do with a service.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## MacMcMacmac (9 mo ago)

Can't help you on the model. but it is likelier to be 60 to 70 years old. Really neat machine. I have rebuilt a lot of Hydrovanes and would be happy to help you if you are having problems with yours.


----------

